# indian almond leaf...



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

Beside creating a natural environment or aquarium fresh water and induces spawning for tropical fish, it also controls or reduces the ph of water and water hardness, thus it is also one of the best aquarium conditioner water . Beside use for treatment of aquarium hard water, they are known to have antibacteria, antifungal, stress relieve and immune boosting properties too. Thus, they are a "must have" for tropical fish farm breeders and tropical fish hobbylist DIY freshwater tropical fish medication.

anyone here tried this before or still using it.? are this leaves suitable for piranha's too.?


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I've never heard of it. Where did you get it from?


----------



## BrandtiisOwnAll (Nov 7, 2006)

I have heard of it.

Havent tried it myself but it will turn the water murky for a few days. Supposed to help them feel at home.

1 leaf per 10 gallons is what i have heard recomended for doseage.

someone correct me if anything i said is misleading


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

yeah, it's also referred to as Keta Pang. good stuff from what i understand. you can find it on "auction sites" . i believe there is a company that sells the extract , kinda like Black Water Extract but i think it's just called Keta Pang Hikari maybe?????? anyway, it's supposed to creat Blackwater conditions in your tank, like peat filtering, only works quicker and has homeopathic properties.Asian Betta breeders swear by it.from what i've read. i've wanted to use it on my P's since i heard about it.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Heard about this too.
Now to find out where I can get it...
It is indeed the leaf from an almond tree, yes?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

It's an Asian type thing. Asian betta fighters swear by it. Not really needed if you practive good fishkeeping in my opinion. Since indian almond is a little hard to come by here in the U.S., a VERY similar effect can be achieved by using oak leaves. Supposedly in also hardens scales, and heals wounds


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

maddyfish said:


> It's an Asian type thing. Asian betta fighters swear by it. Not really needed if you practive good fishkeeping in my opinion. Since indian almond is a little hard to come by here in the U.S., a VERY similar effect can be achieved by using oak leaves. Supposedly in also hardens scales, and heals wounds


Well, Oak leaves ain't that hard to come by... .....
*has no idea how an oak tree looks like despite the fact that he's lived in Canada since childhood*
*knows what an evergreen is though*


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

yup in chinese i think its ketapang leaves...anyways i look up to it and its very good for fishes from what they've said...good thing is there's plenty of that tree in our country so im gonna try it and see if it'll work for my P's...







if it does work,,cheaper stuffs for me nd maybe lessen my RBP's to be skittish nd shy..hahaha









btw here's a pic of it...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've read about using oak leaves for substrate too.
Don't rush out and try it without researching it a bit.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

betta breeders use it. I belive there was a similar toipic about this somewhere else. PM tinkerbelle and shell explain alot about it after all she is a betta fanatic.

You could just use black water extract to get the basically the same effect.


----------

